# Lake Juniper - Spring Bass Tournament - April 11



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Juniper Lake - Spring Bass Tournament - 
Cat Island - Cat Island Rd. off hwy 83, 4 miles north of DeFuniak Springs
April 11 - Safe daylight to 3:00 PM 

Registration fee: $25 per person - - - -$5.00 big bass

GRAND PRIZE $500.00

Sponsor: A & W Bait and Tackle

Info: Call 850-892-3030


----------



## abolt300 (Mar 17, 2015)

thanks for posting. Was hoping they would have it again this year.


----------

